# 2006 Maxima SE Tranny Oil choices



## dwcornell (Oct 26, 2010)

My 2006 Maxima SE automatic is scheduled for a transmission flush/filter change. 
I'm a strong believer in synthetic oil as a choice. I've witnessed significant drops in tranny temperatures using synthetic oils in truck applications. Any feedback of if this is a good choice for my Maxima would be appreciated.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Synthetic Automatic Transmission Fluid (ATF) is a good choice. I use it myself with good results. However I wouldn't do a transmission flush; sometimes it causes problems. Just replace the filter and ATF.


----------



## dwcornell (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you for the feedback on synthetics. That's good to know. 
You say a flush causes problems. The only way to remove/recycle the ATF in the torque converter is to have it flushed. Which is necessary if you're changing to synthetic, or am I wrong? I have been having an occasional lag in 1-2 upshifts, only when the oil is cold. And, the upshifts "blend" a little more than they used to. Hopefully it's attributed to wear & mileage and not a precursor to something a little more severe.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Most synthetics are compatible with dino ATF, so flushing is not necessary. When I switched to synthetic on several cars, I didn't flush the system.

The lag in shifts may be due to low oil pressure settings. Let a transmission shop check the pressures; the pressures are adjustable.


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

We used castrol's import multi vehicle transmission fluid. It seemed to work pretty well.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would stick with genuine Nissan Type "K" ATF as was originally installed. If you are going aftermarket, make sure it specifically says it is Nissan type "K" compatable or you could end up damaging your tranny. Nissan has 4 differant and specific type ATF's (not including CVT's), so it makes me wonder about fluids that cover all four types. You can never get 100% of the fluid changed, even with a trans flush. The ATF fluid exchangers that most shops use to flush trannies are perfectly safe so long as they use the correct ATF.


----------

